# New here and having tests



## Andie (Nov 15, 2004)

I am scheduled for a coloscopy and endoscopy (I think that is the right term). So basically I am getting it from both ends. What should I expect?


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Andie - Type coloscopy and endoscopy in the top search and you will find lots of others who have had these test and there comments on them. Good luck! I had a coloscopy and it was not bad at all the prep was the worst.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had both on the same day. It was a breeze and as greeen says the prep is by far the worst part of it. Also being hungry on the day of the test but where I went they gave me food and something to drink in recovery and if you feel light headed or dehydrated they will give you some fluids IV. Good luck


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Most folks say that the prep is the worst part. I think that worrying about the "procedures" are the worst part!Depending on your doctor/insurance situation - you may want to get both done at the same time. I don't have insurance and my hospital and doctor do a "special" price for doing them both at the same time. Good luck. Peg


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

By far the prep is the worst!! Be glad you are having a colonoscopy and not a sigmoidoscopy. At least that way you get some feel good drugs. Good luck, I will be thinking about you.


----------

